
A Look Inside Intel's Future Knights Landing Systems - Katydid
http://www.nextplatform.com/2015/11/30/inside-future-knights-landing-xeon-phi-systems/
======
gd1
These integrated omnipath fabric ports... are they going to be competitive
with low latency NICs like those provided by SolarFlare/Mellanox ?

